# DC Universe Online - F2P



## Micro_Cuts (1. November 2011)

Im laufe des Tages geht ja DCUO F2P online,

vll findet sich hier ein paar Leute zum questen oder so, es gibt ja nur 2 Megaserver für ganz Europa.

Update: Free 2 Play is nun Live


----------



## Scrax (1. November 2011)

wie ist das psiel so ? gibts da viel pvp ?


----------



## Micro_Cuts (1. November 2011)

Scrax schrieb:


> wie ist das psiel so ? gibts da viel pvp ?



is halt n superhelden MMO, meiner meinung nach das beste momentan. pvp kenn ich mich jetz net so gut aus, ich weis aber das es z.b. das legenden pvp gibt wo du einen bekannten superhelden steuern kannst (z.b. batman, superman ...)

die stellen gerade auf free2play um steht auf der website www.dcuniverseonline.com/de/


----------



## Scrax (1. November 2011)

werds mal dann testen


----------



## Micro_Cuts (1. November 2011)

Update: Die Wartungsarbeiten dauern noch an.



> We are continuing the maintenance to transition DCUO Free to Play. Our expectations are this could take a large portion of the day to complete. We thank you for your patience.


----------



## SilentJay (2. November 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> es gibt ja nur 2 Megaserver für ganz Europa.



Soweit richtig, aber hier wird nicht zwischen SvU und SvS(PvE, PvP) unterschieden, sondern Pc oder Ps3.
PvE und PvP´ler zocken also alle auf einem Server, Schurken/Helden können in ihrer jeweiligen Komandozentrale zwischen PvE/PvP wechseln.



Scrax schrieb:


> wie ist das spiel so ? gibts da viel pvp ?



Vor der Umstellung auf die Megaserver waren die PvP-Server stärker besucht, über den aktuellen Status kann ich zz. nicht viel sagen, da ich im Mrz meine zahlung eingestellt hatte, da das Spiel ohne Spieler einfach keinen Sinn machte. Ich hoffe auf den F2P-Aufwind da mir PvP in DCUO immer sehr viel Spass gemacht hat...die Häuserschluchten eignen sich hervorragend für hit´n´run und im Gegensatz zu Champions Online und CoH/CoV gefällt mir die actionlastige Steuerung von DCUO. DCUO bringt meiner Meinung nach viele Elemente aus z.B. Spiderman-Konsolen-Titeln ins DC-Universum, besonders was die Steuerung angeht.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (2. November 2011)

SilentJay schrieb:


> Soweit richtig, aber hier wird nicht zwischen SvU und SvS(PvE, PvP) unterschieden, sondern Pc oder Ps3.
> PvE und PvP´ler zocken also alle auf einem Server, Schurken/Helden können in ihrer jeweiligen Komandozentrale zwischen PvE/PvP wechseln.



hm versteh ich nicht ganz.

laut DCUO ist
SgS = Spieler gegen Spieler
SgU = Spieler gegen Umgebung

meinst du damit das ich zwischen den beiden dauernd wechseln kann?


----------



## SilentJay (2. November 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> meinst du damit das ich zwischne dne beidne dauernd wechseln kann?



Genau das!
Die Server unterscheiden nur zwischen:
-Ami oder Europäer
-Pc oder Ps3


----------



## Micro_Cuts (3. November 2011)

also is ziemlich viel los auf den server seit gestern xD

bei steam gibts das spiel nun auch wieder zum laden.

das einzige was nervt is das chat system xD


----------



## Lemieux (3. November 2011)

cool, hab mir damals überlegt das spiel zu kaufen.. habs dann aber sein lassen.

habs mir nun mal gezogen und es macht ziemlich spass.. ist ja immerhin kostenfrei  und man kann damit etwas die zeit bis sw:tor übebrücken


----------



## Egooz (3. November 2011)

Hab heute leider feststellen müssen, dass alle Charaktere von mir _****__BST (Serverkürzel) heißen.

Das wurde damals bei der Erstellung der Megaserver so gemacht und ich hab nirgends eine Möglichkeit gefunden, die Namen zu ändern. Das stört mich gewaltig und sollte ich die Namen nicht ändern können, werd ich nicht weiterspielen.

Ansonsten war es wieder extrem cool in der Stadt rumzuflitzen.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (3. November 2011)

Egooz schrieb:


> Hab heute leider feststellen müssen, dass alle Charaktere von mir _****__BST (Serverkürzel) heißen.
> 
> Das wurde damals bei der Erstellung der Megaserver so gemacht und ich hab nirgends eine Möglichkeit gefunden, die Namen zu ändern. Das stört mich gewaltig und sollte ich die Namen nicht ändern können, werd ich nicht weiterspielen.
> 
> Ansonsten war es wieder extrem cool in der Stadt rumzuflitzen.



angeblich bekommen alle leute die damals einen char auf den alten server hatten ein item (per post) womit man das ändern kann. falls nicht schreib support an.


----------



## Egooz (5. November 2011)

Von dem Item hab ich auch gelesen und heute war es auch tatsächlich in meinem Emailfach. 

Dann ist der Server abgeraucht, aber irgendwas ist ja immer...


----------



## Lemieux (5. November 2011)

ziemlich instabil und laggy das ganze zurzeit... probieren wohl paar leute das spiel aus grad


----------



## Bójin (5. November 2011)

Ich habe es mir auch runtergeladen, als ich mitbekommen habe, dass es jetzt free2play ist.
Mag das DC Universum schon sehr gern leiden und das Trailer Video ist echt einfach nur der Hammer.

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich öfter einen endlos Ladebildschirm habe, wenn ich versuche mich mit meinem Char einzuloggen. Wenn ich manchmal drin bin sehe ich keine Spieler und auch keine NPCs mehr, was dann bedeutet, dass ich mich neu einloggen muss. Hoffe, dass sie das bald mal besser hinbekommen mit den Servern.

Ansonsten hätte ich sehr viel Spaß an einer deutschsprachigen Liga mitzumachen, sofern sich hier genug Leute finden. Falls ihr im Spiel seid, mein Held heisst "Carvo" und steht auf der guten Seite.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal bald in Metropolis oder Gotham City.

P.S.: Habe das Problem dass ich nicht einfach so mit Alt+Tab auf den Desktop wechseln kann. Meistens kann ich dann nämlich nicht mehr ins Spiel kommen und muss dieses dann eben schließen. Ist das bei euch auch so? Hat jemand vielleicht ne Lösung parat?


----------



## Micro_Cuts (5. November 2011)

Bójin schrieb:


> Ich habe es mir auch runtergeladen, als ich mitbekommen habe, dass es jetzt free2play ist.
> Mag das DC Universum schon sehr gern leiden und das Trailer Video ist echt einfach nur der Hammer.
> 
> Ich habe das Problem, dass ich öfter einen endlos Ladebildschirm habe, wenn ich versuche mich mit meinem Char einzuloggen. Wenn ich manchmal drin bin sehe ich keine Spieler und auch keine NPCs mehr, was dann bedeutet, dass ich mich neu einloggen muss. Hoffe, dass sie das bald mal besser hinbekommen mit den Servern.
> ...



ja ich kann beim spielen auch nicht auf den desktop.


----------



## Dominau (5. November 2011)

Bójin schrieb:


> P.S.: Habe das Problem dass ich nicht einfach so mit Alt+Tab auf den Desktop wechseln kann. Meistens kann ich dann nämlich nicht mehr ins Spiel kommen und muss dieses dann eben schließen. Ist das bei euch auch so? Hat jemand vielleicht ne Lösung parat?



Das Problem habe ich bei jedem Spiel das über Steam läuft 
Naja habs jetzt auch mal Installiert. Character erstellung ist natürlich sehr genial 
Mal schauen wie es so ist wenn ich etwas höher bin, hab jetzt ja nur mal reingeschnuppert.


----------



## xxdaxterxx (5. November 2011)

Habs mir auch geholt macht super viel Spass.Lags hab ich gar keine, lese nur immer im chat wie sich alle beschwerden das es laggt bei mir laggt nix  Das chatsystem ist wirklich mehr als mies aber es gibt schlimmeres.Das Kampfsystem macht aber dafür besonders viel Spass.Das einzigste Problem was ich hab das das Spiel gerne mal abschmirt im Ladebildschirm aber ich denké das es daaran liegt das Sony ein paar Probleme mit Ihren Servern haben..die haben wohl nicht mit soviel Zulauf gerechnet  Aber alles in allen ein sehr gutes MMO.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (5. November 2011)

Hmmm...grad eine Warteschlange von 3300 Leuten 


Wo im HQ oder wie kann man denn von PvE auf PvP umschalten?


----------



## Micro_Cuts (5. November 2011)

jo mom is echt voll. dadurch auch lags und probleme beim questen.

ich nur nicht ob es sinnvoll ist extra server dazu zu schalten. die megaserver wurden ja aus dem einfachen grund eingeführt weil es so leer war.


----------



## xxdaxterxx (6. November 2011)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Hmmm...grad eine Warteschlange von 3300 Leuten
> 
> 
> Wo im HQ oder wie kann man denn von PvE auf PvP umschalten?




Wobei ich sagen muss die Warteschleifen gehen aber relativ fix war mal bei 1000 und war innerhalb 2 bis 3 minuten drin.


P.S.ie lags sind eigentlich nur im Startgebiet wenn man dem chat glauben kann.

PPS:Jemand schon ne Liga gegründet bin Held und spiele  gerne PVE und PVP.


----------



## Scrax (6. November 2011)

also mir gefällts ganz gut ^^
hat jemadn vllt eien guide weiß nicht welche waffe,bewegung etc ich benutzen soll :/


----------



## xxdaxterxx (6. November 2011)

Scrax schrieb:


> also mir gefällts ganz gut ^^
> hat jemadn vllt eien guide weiß nicht welche waffe,bewegung etc ich benutzen soll :/




Spiele das was dir Spass macht.


----------



## Scrax (6. November 2011)

okey ist nix underpoweed oder so im pvp ?


----------



## Kamsi (6. November 2011)

kann man auch catwoman oder poison ivy/harlequin im f2p modus spielen ?


----------



## Dominau (6. November 2011)

Denke schon. Soweit ich weiß ist die Character erstellung ja vollständig, egal ob F2P oder Premium.


----------



## alburak (6. November 2011)

poisen ivy ging sicherlich. es gibt bei der charerstellung schon eine pflanzenhaut. dazu rote haare.
look würde stimmen. mit den kräften geht das glaub ich auch etwa.

harley kann man in den legenden spielen.
kostet soweit ich weiss 10 marken, die man aber sehr schnell zusammen hat.
(erster char in den legenden (bei mir war es robin) ist gratis und überhaupt an den legenden teilzunehmen)


tip dazu:
man bekommt den char für die legenden per post zugeschickt, aber f2p user können ja nichts aus dem briefkasten nehmen.
bei dem händler für legenden marken bekommt man das gleiche item gratis. 
dann hat man auch nicht das problem.


----------



## Scrax (6. November 2011)

was ist eine gute combot von waffe,fähigkeit und movement?


----------



## Micro_Cuts (6. November 2011)

Scrax schrieb:


> was ist eine gute combot von waffe,fähigkeit und movement?



also als DD würde ich darauf achten fernkampfwaffen zu nehmen da du später bei den raids (falls du raiden willst) lieber abstand von den bossen haltne solltest.


----------



## Scrax (6. November 2011)

okey und für pvp ?


----------



## Chamandra (6. November 2011)

hallo zusammen,

nachdem DC Online jetzt ja F2P ist, habe ich das natürlich auch für mich getestet und ich muß sagen, dass ich angenehm überrascht bin.
das ist genau das richtige um die letzten wochen bis zum start von SW:ToR zu überbrücken. 

kann ich jedem nur empfehlen.

leider gibt es ein paar dinge die meinen spielspaß trüben:

- "extrem" lange warteschlagen um auf dem server zu kommen (5000+) ist da standart, einzig morgens geht es so.
- "lags" obwohl die mich jetzt nur ein wenig stören.

stellt sich die frage, waren die vielleicht auf diesen F2P ansturm nicht gefaßt ? 20-30 min warten ist doch schon hart nur um endlich zu spielen, oder ?

lg
chama !


----------



## Scrax (6. November 2011)

weiß jemand gute combot von waffe,fähigkeit und movement?
nur für pvp ? 

kann mich nciht entscheiden


----------



## Micro_Cuts (6. November 2011)

Scrax schrieb:


> weiß jemand gute combot von waffe,fähigkeit und movement?
> nur für pvp ?
> 
> kann mich nciht entscheiden



du kannst deine waffenwahl später im laufe des spiels immer noch ändern, so nebenbei.

und für pvp sind distanzwaffen immer gut.

mehr weis ik auch nicht


----------



## Scrax (6. November 2011)

kk danke und die fägikeiten also eis,natur etc ? weißt du da was


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (6. November 2011)

Oh, irgendwie schade. Habe das Teil Anfang des Jahres für knapp einen Monat gespielt, war ganz erfrischend aufgrund des Settings sowie des Kampfsystems. Aber dann kam der versprochene Story-Nachschub ewig nicht und ich habe aufgehört, da ich auf einen zweiten Charakter keine Lust hatte. Wollte eigentlich mal wieder reinschauen, aber F2P? Nein, danke.


----------



## DoktorElmo (7. November 2011)

-DILLIGAD- schrieb:


> Oh, irgendwie schade. Habe das Teil Anfang des Jahres für knapp einen Monat gespielt, war ganz erfrischend aufgrund des Settings sowie des Kampfsystems. Aber dann kam der versprochene Story-Nachschub ewig nicht und ich habe aufgehört, da ich auf einen zweiten Charakter keine Lust hatte. Wollte eigentlich mal wieder reinschauen, aber* F2P? Nein, danke.*



Was soll das für ein Grund sein? Was nichts kostet kann auch nichts sein oder wie?


----------



## Dominau (7. November 2011)

Chamandra schrieb:


> stellt sich die frage, waren die vielleicht auf diesen F2P ansturm nicht gefaßt ? 20-30 min warten ist doch schon hart nur um endlich zu spielen, oder ?



Egal wann ich mich einlogge, 20-30Minuten warten musste ich noch nie.


----------



## Scrax (7. November 2011)

hat jemadn vorschläge für klasen bitte


----------



## Micro_Cuts (7. November 2011)

Scrax schrieb:


> hat jemadn vorschläge für klasen bitte



probier es einfach aus.

schau dir die skillbäume an und entscheide dann.

nur weil ich z.b. einen eis tank und einen licht dd spiele muss dir das ja nicht gefallen ^^

mach dir nen geräte DD mit 2 pistolen


----------



## Scrax (7. November 2011)

kk danke 
was für ein waffe hat dein eis tank und dein licht dd ? und was haben die für movement

und was soll ich bei geräte dd mit 2 pistolen für movement nehmen ? ^^ 


wie gesagt will fasttt nur pvp spieln ^^


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (7. November 2011)

Ausprobieren, und Spaß haben. Ich hab mir nen Geräte-Typ mit Gewehr erstellt - ganz einfach weil's mir gefiel. Movement keine Ahnung was ich da hatte. Aber das ist doch sowas von Wurst: Nicht soviel fragen, einfach machen.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (7. November 2011)

Scrax schrieb:


> kk danke
> was für ein waffe hat dein eis tank und dein licht dd ? und was haben die für movement
> 
> und was soll ich bei geräte dd mit 2 pistolen für movement nehmen ? ^^
> ...



mein eis tank hat pistolen und mein licht dd hat handstoß.

nimm am besten schnelles laufen.

und jetz hör auf zu fragen und spiels ... ^^


----------



## Scrax (7. November 2011)

danke... 
spiele es schon ^^
habe gehört eis tnaks seine op ^^ stimmt das?  was hast du beim eis tank für nen movemnet ^^


----------



## Micro_Cuts (7. November 2011)

Scrax schrieb:


> danke...
> spiele es schon ^^
> habe gehört eis tnaks seine op ^^ stimmt das?  was hast du beim eis tank für nen movemnet ^^



kein plan ob die op sind ^^. 

schnelles laufen.


----------



## Scrax (7. November 2011)

ahh machst du den pvp mit den ? wie sind sie so ? ^^


----------



## SilentJay (8. November 2011)

Aus gegebenem Anlass grab ich nochmal die Waffenliste aus, Stand Februar 2011.
Für die Genauigkeit übernehm ich keine Garantie, da mir eventuelle Updates durch die Lappen gegangen sind, aber die Grundtendenz der Waffen ist immer noch die gleiche.

*



			Komplettübersicht aller passiven Boni der Waffenfertigkeiten
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> Zum Abschluss unseres Guides findet Ihr hier noch die Komplettübersicht aller passiven Boni der Waffenfertigkeiten in DC Universe Online.
> 
> *Bogen*
> 
> ...


Zur Art der Fortbewegung:
-Fliegen ermöglicht Übersicht und bessere Planbarkeit der eigenen Aktionen und mit nem geschickten Aufstieg kann man schnell die Reichweite feindlicher Angriffe verlassen. Im PvP halte ich Flieger aber für Opfer, die meisten versuchen nur gerade nach oben zu entkommen und klatschen dabei immer wieder auf dem Boden auf XD
-Superspeed ist genau das, die schnellste Art der Fortbewegung. Mit ein bisschen Übung ist man unter freiem Himmel unschlagbar was Geschwindigkeit angeht. Flucht im PvP, trennt die Sichtlinie für 2-3 Sekunden und ihr seid weg vom Gegner, da die meisten versuchen euch am Laufen zu hindern, brauchen die etwas länger als ihr um den Kampfmodus zu verlassen.
-Akrobatik hat die höchste Sprungkraft, höhere Punkte/Gegner sind somit infight schneller erreicht als mit den anderen Fortbewegungen. Im PvP gehören Gebäude und höher gelegenen Punkte zu euren Fluchtmöglichkeiten.

Welche Art der Fortbewegung kommt ganz auf die persönliche Vorliebe an, nur bei einer Heilklasse wäre mein Tipp Fliegen zu nehmen. In den meisten Fällen verhindert man damit Sichtprobleme beim heilen.

Hier der Link zum passenden Buffed-Artikel


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (13. November 2011)

Mal eine andere Frage: Kann man die Cutscenes, die man nach Besiegen eines Helden/Schurken-Bosses sieht, irgendwie ein weiteres Mal ansehen? Sind ja schon paar nette dabei. :>


Edith sagt: Oh, ja, kann man: Einfach während des Spiels unter "Taten -> Schlagzeilen" gehen.


----------



## Layz (17. November 2011)

»The Chosen Few« are back!

Ja, ihr habt richtig gehört: Wir sind wieder da und heiß drauf den EU-Server (PS3-Version) unsicher zu machen und den Helden zu zeigen, wer das Sagen hat! Momentan formieren wir uns neu und freuen uns über jedes neue Mitglied sei es ein absoluter Anfänger oder ein Profi. Bei uns ist jeder Willkommen!

Wenn Du also auf der Suche nach einer aktiven, netten undhilfsbereiten Liga bist, welche regelmäßige Event, Alerts, Raids etc. veranstaltet, dann bist Du hier genau richtig. Wir verlangen von dir nur, dass du nett bist, dich ausdrücken kannst und Lust hast auf eine spielstarke Gemeinschaft (ein Mikrofon wäre natürlich super, ist aber natürlich kein muss). Die Gemeinschaft steht im Vordergrunden, dennoch wollen wir im Spiel auch was erreichen. Eine bestimmte Spielzeit ist keine Voraussetzung, dennoch solltest du relativ regelmäßig dabei sein.

Falls du Interesse hast, dann nutze doch unser Bewerbungsformular auf der Homepage. Dieses erreichst du unter: http://thechosenfew.eu/bewerbung. Alternativ kannst du dich auch direkt im Spiel bei *"Layz"* oder im PSN bei *"Eighty-Es"* melden.
Ich hoffe wir hören voneinandern.

- Layz


----------



## Bójin (17. November 2011)

Ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob es möglich ist die Fähigkeiten und Combos der Legenden genau nachzulesen. Wäre für das PvP ja schonmal interessant, wenn man genau wüsste, welche Fähigkeit einen Block unterbricht oder welche irgendeinen netten Effekt hat. Habe mich schon im Kriegssaal umgesehen, Beastboy sagt ja, dass man alles testen könne, finde dort aber nichts.Legenden PvP macht auf jeden Fall ne Menge Spaß, auch wenn die Helden sehr oft verlieren 


P.S.: Sind teurere Legenden automatisch stärker, machen also mehr Schaden? habe nämlich so den Eindruck. Oder stehen, die vielleicht einfach nur für verschiedene Rollen, also Tank, DD, etc...

Danke für Antworten


----------



## alburak (19. November 2011)

http://dcuo.mmorpg-l...haracter-guide/

leider in englisch, aber vll hilft es dir doch.


ps: bei beasty boy hab ich mich auch gewundert. legenden-chars testen wie er es sagt finde ich auch nicht.


----------



## Apocalyptica (24. November 2011)

hallo zusammen 

wollte heute mal dcuo reinschauen und habe mir das game mal über steam gesaugt.

nur startet das game bei mir nicht 
sobald ich es starte erscheint dieses kleine "launch-fenster" wo in der mitte sony-online entertainment steht und.... ende !

es passiert nix mehr. :/


----------



## Egooz (25. November 2011)

Moin,

ich hab auch nochmal ne Frage:

Ab Level 10 kann man ja auch in andere Waffenbäume Punkte investieren. Geht es beim 2. Waffenbaum dann nur um die passiven Boni, oder kann ich Skills auch aktiv nutzen bzw. nur nach Waffenwechsel?

Da eine Talentneuverteilung doch recht teuer ist, möchte ich mich da gern vorher informieren. Würd mich über Antworten freuen!


----------



## Skortex (13. Dezember 2011)

Moin,
auch wenn du mittlerweile wohl selbst die Antwort herausgefunden hast, 
dachte ich mir das dies für zukünftige Neueinsteiger von Interesse sein kann.

Kurz und Knapp: Du kannst aktive Skills der Waffen nur anwenden, wenn du eben diese Waffe ausgerüstet hast.

Da man im Laufe der Zeit jedoch mehr als genügend Skillpunkte sammelt, ist dies auch nicht von Nachteil. 
Somit kann man sich später dann auch auf zwei Aufgabenbereiche spezialisieren. 
( Je nach Macht: Tank/dd, Heal/dd, Controller/dd )

Zu den Kosten der Talentneuverteilung kann ich nur sagen das dies kein Problem darstellt.
Man bekommt meiner Meinung nach mehr Dollar als man überhaupt braucht. 
Und mit Level 30 gibt man das Geld eh nur noch zum Reparieren der Ausrüstung und Tränke aus.

-Auktionshaus ausgeschlossen- 
Ich habe noch nie etwas aus dem AH benötigt, 
kaufe nur mal was (z.B. Sammelobjekt oder Waffenstyle) um nicht über das Geldlimit von 1,500$ zu kommen. 
Wer jedoch keine Lust hat sich die Ausrüstungssets zu erarbeiten und im Auktionshaus kaufen will, 
der wird mit dem F2P Limit von 1,500$ auf viel Glück hoffen müssen, denn meist belaufen sich die Preise auf über 1,500$.

Erwähnenswert ist auch das man für die erste Neuverteilung 500$ zahlt, 
danach erhöhen sich die Kosten Stk. Für Stk. Bis auf 1250$ und dann wieder beginnend mit 500$.
Wer jedoch nicht aufm Kopp gefallen ist und jeden Skill während des levelns einmal ausprobiert hat,
weiß eigentlich welche er braucht und welche nicht.


----------



## mrshowtime (19. Januar 2012)

wir sind eine neu gegründete helden liga die stark auf team play und fair play wert legt. ninja looter liga verlasser sehn wir nicht gerne. wer in unsere liga möchte muss mind. premium zugang haben besser wäre legendär. free to play nehmen wir gar nicht auf. weil sonst kann man nicht die warnemeldung und nach central city gehn. also das add on von dc universe online lightning strikes und fight for the light. dc comic fans sind willkommen . wir legen sehr viel wert auf original dc charakter ( batman, superman usw.) und deshalb kriegt jeder neuer inspirierte dc charakter 5000 dollar. bei intresse zurück schreiben


http://www.clanplanet.de/_sites/index.asp?rn=&clanid=46064


----------



## Micro_Cuts (6. Juni 2012)

DCUO Werbung gerade auf Pro7 gesehen oO ^^


----------



## Muffi77 (18. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zu DCU Online. Ich überlege es anzutesten, möchte aber zuvor gern wissen, ob ich wirklich an die Comicwelt angelehnte Helden erstellen kann und ob man auch Spaß an dem Spiel hat, wenn man eher ein PvE Spieler ist.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (18. Juni 2012)

Muffi77 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage zu DCU Online. Ich überlege es anzutesten, möchte aber zuvor gern wissen, ob ich wirklich an die Comicwelt angelehnte Helden erstellen kann und ob man auch Spaß an dem Spiel hat, wenn man eher ein PvE Spieler ist.



für mich in dcuo das beste superhelden spiel!

du kannst fliegen wie superman, super schnell rennen wie flash oder hin und her springen wie batman.
dann hast du eine große auswahl an kräften: feuer, eis, natur, licht, zauberei, geräte, erde, Elektrizität. 

du triffst ingame auch immer wieder superhelden und kämpft an deren seite. die welt spielt auch in den bekannten universum - metropolis, gotham city ...

du kannst es kostenlos spielen, oder dir einige DLCs dazu kaufen (kräfte wie licht, erde oder Elektrizität sind nur über DLCs zu bekommen).

es ist jedoch ein sehr faires f2p modell. probier es einfach aus! ^^

ps: absolut pve tauglich


----------



## Muffi77 (18. Juni 2012)

Das klingt super, danke für deine Antwort, Micro_Cuts. Ich denke ich werde es heute mal antesten. Ich würde mir gern Jubilation Lee von den X-Men erstellen. Mal schauen, ob ich das hinbekomme


----------



## Micro_Cuts (18. Juni 2012)

Muffi77 schrieb:


> Das klingt super, danke für deine Antwort, Micro_Cuts. Ich denke ich werde es heute mal antesten. Ich würde mir gern Jubilation Lee von den X-Men erstellen. Mal schauen, ob ich das hinbekomme



is das die mit den Energieblitzen?dann brauchste wohl das Lightning Strikes_ DLC _


----------

